# 2 Dimensionales Array herausschreiben



## Templon (24. Feb 2007)

Hallo,

Ich habe ein Problem mit den FileWritern. Wie muss ich es machen das ich ein 2-Dimensionales Array herausschreiben kann? Und das dann wieder einlesen kann (so eine Art speichern und laden). Kann mir jemand von euch sagen wie ich das machen muss?

Grüsse Templon


----------



## Illuvatar (24. Feb 2007)

Wenn da serialisierbare Objekte oder Primitivtypen drin sind, kannst du vielleicht einen ObjectOutputStream statt dem FileWriter nehmen.
Wenn nicht, musst du dir was ausdenken: die Werte durch Kommata getrennt, und für neue "Zeile" im Array ne neue Zeile in der Datei oder so...


----------



## Templon (24. Feb 2007)

Danke, ich versuchs mal mit dem ObjectOutputStram. Ich schreib dann wieder obs funktioniert hat oder nicht.


----------



## Templon (24. Feb 2007)

Es hat funktioniert mit dem ObjectOutputStrem, nur mit dem einlesen Funktioniert es noch nicht so richtig, wie muss ich das machen? So sieht es bei mir im Moment aus:

```
public class MapFileReader {
	
	String fileToOpen;
	
	public MapFileReader(String fileToOpen) {
		this.fileToOpen = fileToOpen;
		FileInputStream fis;
		ObjectInputStream ios;
		MasterField[][] masterField;
		
		try {
			fis = new FileInputStream(fileToOpen);
			ios = new ObjectInputStream(fis);
			
		} catch (IOException e) {
			e.printStackTrace();
		} 
	}
}
```

Nun weiss ich nicht wie ich das aus dem TextFile nun i das masterField speichern soll. Und weiss einer vielleicht noch wie das gegenteil von einem FileChooser heisst (so einer zum speichern?), oder kann man beim FileChooser einstellungen machen für das?

Grüsse Templon


----------



## Illuvatar (24. Feb 2007)

masterField = (MasterField[][])ios.readObject();

Du kannst beim FileChooser ja showObenDialog und showSaveDialog machen.


----------

